# Hijacked Tanker Recovered Off Malaysia, Suspected Pirates Captured



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

The Malaysian-flagged MT Sun Birdie. 
The Malaysian government has recovered a missing tanker and captured nine suspected pirates just one day after the ship went missing in the waters near Singapore. The ReCAAP Information Sharing Centre reports that the MT Sun Birdie was successfully recovered by the Malaysian Maritime Enforcement Agency on Thursday (Jan. 29) approximately 18 nautical miles northeast of Tanjung Penawar. Onboard were the ship’s 11 crewmembers, plus seven suspected pirates who were all captured. Another two suspected pirates jumped overboard and were eventually picked up by a passing ship and turned over to the MMEA. The MT Sun Birdie was laden with 700 metric tons of Marine Fuel Oil when it lost contact with its owners late on January 28th and was feared hijacked. Its last known position was approximately 1 nautical mile south of Tanjung Ayam, Malaysia. The owner contacted the MMEA for assistance by 11 a.m. Thursday morning, which then coordinated a search for the vessel with help from the ReCAAP ISC, a government-to-government agreement aimed at combating piracy in the region. In a statement announcing the recovery of the vessel, ReCAAP commented: “The ReCAAP ISC commends the MMEA for displaying utmost agility and efficiency in recovering the tanker and arresting the perpetrators onboard. From the time the incident was reported to MMEA till the vessel was found and perpetrators arrested, all within 12 hours on the same day demonstrated the determination and commitment of the enforcement agency in clamping down illegal maritime activities in this region. “It is pertinent to highlight the quick recovery of the lost vessel and arrest of the perpetrators onboard. Timely reporting of the incident by the owner to MMEA (nearest coastal State agency), coupled with MMEA’s immediate responses had contributed towards the arrest of the perpetrators and safeguarding the safety of the crew.”


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

Good for them.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Am I being naïve when I ask couldn't the ships rails be electrified so that when there's an impending piracy attack, a switch is thrown and anybody touching the rails after that would get a jolt and knock them back into the sea? Is this too simple? Can it be done? Or am I missing some technical point that leckies would know, but not a non leckie?


----------



## Ron Dean (Aug 11, 2010)

A great result with all the 11 crew members rescued. 
Would that all pirate hijackings end as successfully as this one.
Thanks for posting Geoff.

Ron.


----------



## cueball44 (Feb 15, 2010)

oldbosun said:


> Am I being naïve when I ask couldn't the ships rails be electrified so that when there's an impending piracy attack, a switch is thrown and anybody touching the rails after that would get a jolt and knock them back into the sea? Is this too simple? Can it be done? Or am I missing some technical point that leckies would know, but not a non leckie?


Many years ago in my city HULL, a chap rigged his electricity supply to his door knobs to deter burglars and chancers, well after someone tipped off the police about it, he was given a stern warning that he could be charged with a serious offence if someone was injured because of what he had done. He removed what he had rigged up.


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

oldbosun said:


> Am I being naïve when I ask couldn't the ships rails be electrified so that when there's an impending piracy attack, a switch is thrown and anybody touching the rails after that would get a jolt and knock them back into the sea? Is this too simple? Can it be done? Or am I missing some technical point that leckies would know, but not a non leckie?


I have always had that thought to oldbosun,something along the lines of the anti-mine degaussing gear they had in the war.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.yesterday.22:23.re:hijaked tanker recovered off malaysia,suspected pirates captured.quick recovery by maritime enforcement agency.great follow on from your last post on this subject.thanks for posting regards ben27


----------



## derekhore (Sep 21, 2007)

cueball44 said:


> Many years ago in my city HULL, a chap rigged his electricity supply to his door knobs to deter burglars and chancers, well after someone tipped off the police about it, he was given a stern warning that he could be charged with a serious offence if someone was injured because of what he had done. He removed what he had rigged up.


After they charged him - did they send him ohm?


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

oldbosun said:


> Am I being naïve when I ask couldn't the ships rails be electrified so that when there's an impending piracy attack, a switch is thrown and anybody touching the rails after that would get a jolt and knock them back into the sea? Is this too simple? Can it be done? Or am I missing some technical point that leckies would know, but not a non leckie?


That would seem to be a good idea Old Bosun, but what about the fools, first trippers and firemen who were sitting on the rails?

John T


----------



## trotterdotpom (Apr 29, 2005)

"After they charged him - did they send him ohm? "

Only if he was found guilty of battery.

John T


----------



## munroejah (Nov 3, 2011)

Spent some time in PNG in the early 80s. Wiring up 240v to door and window steel security bars in homes was common. 
They guys who patrolled the suburbs looking for likely targets were called rascals.


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

trotterdotpom said:


> That would seem to be a good idea Old Bosun, but what about the fools, first trippers and firemen who were sitting on the rails?
> 
> John T


I think the 3 effs would be long gone before the switch was thrown Trots.
No leckie yet answered my question.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

We have been rather shy in answering haven't we?

I can think of all sorts of ways in which it would not work or be easily defeated.

For instance John T's first trippers would be quite safe unless they were also touching the other pole of the arrangement. The pirates would soon learn that simply using an earthed and conducting grappling device would cause the arrangement to short circuit.

To kill by electricity one must be taken unawares or the most basic physics education allows you to defeat it.

The condemned man in 'old sparkie' may not be unawares. He is, however, well strapped down!

You catch 'em old Bos., and we'll fry 'em (and do so without putting an earth on the board!).


----------



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Aha. That explains it then. Electricity is an amazing thing, but a mystery to most of us. 
It's safe to keep on pirating then. No jolts or anything like that to surprise us. We've been practising on the local boating pond, but soon headed for the real stuff, an aircraft carrier my CEO has picked out. We'll add an extra couple of oars to our attack boat now that we know we won't get electrocuted. We won't use our catapults unless it's absolutely necessary. Our rolled up newspapers should stun their sentries and give us a chance to get to the Chief Steward's cabin and get his keys to the ship's bond. Free booze and **** from there on. Escape should be no problem as one of our guys was rowing champion of his high school in the 50s
Thanks for your answer Varley. Invaluable in our plans.


----------

